# Great News!!



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Presque Isle Wine Cellars will start selling Chilean juice from Luva Bellas this Spring. For folks like myself that traveled 100 miles to buy it, this is good news.


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan tas tic!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2012)

Dan, did you have something to do with this? Like maybe putting that idea in their heads? LOL Good for you and them, looks like they may get their moneys worth out of you yet!! Hehehehe


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

LMAO, yes I went down with our winemaker ad met with Frank (owner) and also toured their winery. Yesterday I brought in five of my Chilean wines and they were tasted by many of the associates and also another winemaker that happen to be there from another winery. The decision was to move forward on carrying this product. I know many folks will be happy about being able to get this from the area.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe you can talk to them about importing all the used wine bottles from around that area also!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

They do and resell them them for $2.00 a case. I've been getting mine out of New York.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 12, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Presque Isle Wine Cellars will start selling Chilean juice from Luva Bellas this Spring. For folks like myself that traveled 100 miles to buy it, this is good news.



Good news for you, Dan. I know that L'Uva Bella is trying to arrange for a distributor here in Columbus but no one is stepping forward. I wish I were younger.


----------



## Flem (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job, Dan. What a great benefit for you!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

You really need refrigeration so the buckets don't start fermenting prematurely.


----------



## Flem (Jan 12, 2012)

Dan, Are you saying L'uva Bella sells their empty bottles too?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Flem said:


> Dan, Are you saying L'uva Bella sells their empty bottles too?



No, that is not what we meant but, You might ask them. They may even give them away free. I know they have a club that meets there so it's possible they give them to the people that come to there meetings. Mike I would stop into any wineries in your area and ask them about bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 13, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> You really need refrigeration so the buckets don't start fermenting prematurely.



I realize that, Dan, and that is what is one of the obstacles to my getting into this in any way. There are a couple of fresh fruit suppliers in the area and L'Uva is working on them. That would cut my trip from about 140 miles to about 10.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 19, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Good news for you, Dan. I know that L'Uva Bella is trying to arrange for a distributor here in Columbus but no one is stepping forward. I wish I were younger.



Congratulations!!! 

We started getting Chilean juices here in northern NY last spring. It was happy days for us but not for our retailer because it cost him an extra $400 on top of the regular shipping to have the buckets shipped in a refrigerated truck. Probably no one is stepping up because of the shipping costs. This year our Chilean will arrive in frozen pails which do not require a cold truck. This will allow him to save on shipping costs.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 1, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Presque Isle Wine Cellars will start selling Chilean juice from Luva Bellas this Spring. For folks like myself that traveled 100 miles to buy it, this is good news.



So does this mean the first annual Ohio, Pennsylvania Spring Gathering (OPSG) at L'uva Bella's won't be happening


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve, I think the meeting is still on for 3-30. I am planning on going for that. I think there will be a few people from the Pittsburgh area and perhaps more. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

The party goes on as scheduled. Since when do we need an excuse to share wine and stories !!!!


----------



## vinividivici (Feb 5, 2012)

A supplier about thirty miles from me is taking orders for 6 gallon juice buckets also from Chile. I reserved two buckets, Malbec and Carmenere.

We just finished a bottle of Carmenere from Michugue, and it was one of the best reds I've had.

Cheers!
Bob


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2012)

I"m still in but since the 30th falls on a Friday, do we want to change this to either Saturday or Sunday, does anyone know if we can pick up juice buckets on this day?

I'll start a separate thread on this so we can figure out who all will be coming.


----------

